# Anyone know what the current waiting time is?



## kllew (May 10, 2010)

Hello there,

I was wondering if anybody knows what the current waiting time is with IVF wales, for IVF rather than IUI. 

I have just ended up in UHW over the Christmas with an ectopic, and had both tubes removed because of the left ectopic, and I was also waiting for a right sided hydrosalpinx to be removed anyway.

We have been on the IVF waiting list since Nov 2010, so I was wondering how much longer we would be waiting. Who is the best person to ring at IVF Wales to get this info?

Thanks in advance, and Happy new year.


----------



## Boomania (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Kllew,

Unsure of correct waiting times. Maybe they base it on circumstances of individuals, or age, or first come first served in order basis? I'm really unsure. I was put on the list in April 2010 I think it was and just got on the rollercoaster today with regards to a scan and I start injections tonight. It's a long old wait. I hadn't heard from them, so I think it was back in October I rang to ask if they knew where I was on the list, just as well I did as they couldn't find me on there! But after a few calls back n forth they stated I was due any moment (funny that!). Anyway had a scan appointment and was then told I won't be seen until January , hence my appointment today. It would be  interesting to know what they base the list on, wished I knew a date though from the beginning, because at least then I could've gone private in between and hoped that worked.

Sounds like you've had a rough time and I hope they consider your circumstances and see you soon. 

Waiting is a hard thing to do.

Best wishes, xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi

Sorry to hear of your recent ectopic. As u can see from my sig I have no tubes

U need to speak to a lady called stephanie herring and also inform her of your recent op

Reception should be able to put you through


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I went on the list at the beginning of December and would love to have some sort of idea how much longer the wait is.  I was told 12 - 18 months from the date you are put on the list which would put me at the beginning of June.  Fingers crossed that is about right.  

I may give them a call though


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

sorry to hear about ur ectopic . im now having my second go and first go was sept 2010 . stephanie herring is the lady you need to speak to she was really good at keeping me informed but i did email er alot lol xx all the best xx


----------



## patience0504 (Jan 27, 2012)

I was put on the waiting list beginning of October 2011 - GP seemed to think it would only be a few months as they have already done ovulation tests which were normal, but sperm tests have shown zero count, in the local surgery, so he was under the impression they would want to see us sooner rather than later... but haven't heard anything to date.  

I may give them a ring this week now that I see they seem to have admin probs! lol


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Patience your gp may have mislead you the waiting list is 12-18 months but going from what smeone else posted it is more like 21 months.  I had my initial appt. after being on the list for 4 and a half months so I would definitely phone if you have heard nothing at all. It was at that first appt. they told me the wait time.


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

The above posts reflect our experience. We waited for about 7 month from the GP referral till to our first appointment at the Heath.
Once we were put on the waiting list and we called a year later to see how far we had gone, they couldn't find us. We were very disappointed as already waiting for 1.5 years by then. Then booked an appointment with a consultant (another 3 months wait!) who told us we were near the top of the list. What a waste of consultant's time checking admin paperwork!

My advise:
Keep on their toes. Question what anyone says if it doesn't seem right to you. Try to accept the fact that things are going to go wrong and try not to get too wound up about it, as it wouldn't make it any better.
(most of the above due to the unit not having the right premises and having far too many patients, most staff are trying their best)


----------



## patience0504 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks guys - a brief update - I rang the hospital help line since my last post. The lady I spoke to was very nice (based in Swansea) - she said they were currently booking the March clinics and that they were booking in couples who had joined the waiting list in July 2011 (apparently they have neem cancelling a lot of clinics over the last couple of months). She said that it was likely we would have our appointment come through June time 2012 - so I will be ringing them again in May just to make sure that we're not missed. It is so frustrating as my hubby and I know we cannot conceive naturally due to him not having any sperm, all of our friends are having children (some on their second child), and who seem to be blind to the fact that its really upsetting seeing others with children (complaining about their kids, commenting how quickly they conceived, joking that we can have the second if he's not as good as the first blah blah blah). I'm finding it really hard, but can't really speak to anyone about it (as my hubby is so amazing, and I can tell he feels so guilty and devastated about the sperm situation).


----------

